# Prayers are needed please...



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

A very good friend of mine, Ryleigh's breeder, called me yesterday evening and advised me that a friend of hers who owns four chihuahuas had three large breed dogs scale their fenced in back yard and maul two of the chis. The chis were rushed to the vet and both needed to undergo immediate surgery. I have not heard any more but am praying that all went well for Cocoa and Sophie. Please, please say a prayer for them.

edit: This is Lady Sophie as a puppy and Cocoa.


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

oh how terrible the poor little things. if you hear anything please let us know...xx


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG thats just horrendous, a worst nightmare. Hope the surgery goes well.
Was it stray dogs or what??
Sending good vibes and (((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))) to the chis mummy!!!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

I will most definitely keep you all up to date. 

No they were dogs owned by someone a few houses down. The police are already involved and animal control is suppose to be out today. I know both chihuahuas were grabbed up and shook leaving big gapping teeth holes and tears on their little bodies...I hope I hear something soon, I can't stop thinking about them. I hope they pulled through the surgery. 

I do know that when Cocoa's owner got to him and picked him up all he did was scream, unsure if it was due to his injuries or if he was just overtaken with fear.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh god that just makes me feel sick to think that they would have been so scared. 
Yeah keep us updated.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a terrible thing to experience. I am shocked and so sad for those poor dogs. What a tragic thing to happen. I hope they pull through. Keep us updated.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Oh those poor chihuahuas! Send good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Healing and positive thoughts on their way to Cocoa and little Sophie. Their owners too, they must be devastated.
I will keep them in my "prayers" and please let us know if you get an update.

Barbara x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I am literally sick to my stomach thinking about that. That poor owner must be ready to die. I will pray and think about this all day. Please let us know as soon as you know anything.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone...

I have an update. Both chis pulled through the surgery and are now at home on antibiotics to hopefully prevent any infection. One has two drains, Cocoa, as he was basically skinned alive on his back. Sophie can only walk on three legs.


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

That is so horrifying! They will be in my prayers.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

How awful!! They are def. in my thoughts.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> Thanks everyone...
> 
> I have an update. Both chis pulled through the surgery and are now at home on antibiotics to hopefully prevent any infection. One has two drains, Cocoa, as he was basically skinned alive on his back.


I'm glad they both pulled through it.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

how awful, im so glad they are okay, I hope they make a speedy recovery and are not traumertised by it all... was it strays that got in? its an awful thing to happen. and all because other people cant look after their dogs, keep them on a lead, train them. 

Lots of love being sent their way from all of us here  xxx


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh that is just horrifying! Poor little things must have been terrified. So pleased to hear they got through the surgery, fingers crossed the make a full recovery. I am sending my thoughts, love and hugs to them.

Keep us updated.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 



pinkglitterybunny said:


> was it strays that got in? its an awful thing to happen. and all because other people cant look after their dogs, keep them on a lead, train them.
> 
> Lots of love being sent their way from all of us here  xxx


No as I stated in a second post it was a neighbors dogs, hopefully they will be held responsible for the bills....so far $1100 just for the surgery last night, not even counting the the care for the drains in Cocoa and any follow ups they both need.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

this is such a nightmare, i feel so horrible for those chihuahuas, how terrified and painful that must've been for them, and for their owners too. i would just be beside myself! i'm praying for their speedy and complete recovery. the neighbor should for sure be held responsible for all bills incurred from this incident, if they havent offered yet i'd take them to court immediately. 

that said, everytime i read something sad about chihuahuas my heart just breaks and i can't focus for the rest of the day. does anyone feel like all chihuahuas belong to you? i mean i really really feel the owner's pains when i read something like this, but not so much for other breeds, well not to this extent.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

I know the police came out to their home to speak with the husband while the wife drove the dogs immediately to the vets office. I guess the police wanted to get the whole story right away, sometimes our minds tend to change things as time passes, especially when we are upset. I know that animal control is suppose to pay a visit today. 

I hope they owners of the other dogs offer to pay the bills. I mean it is quite obvious who is at fault here.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

poor babies. i would definitely say they should have offered to pay vet bills by now. they should have offered immediately. If they havent i would be filing papers as soon as all the vet bills are in so i knew what total to put on the papers.

They'll be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Thoughts, Love, Hugs & Kisses being sent your way from Anne, Tinkerbell & Elise


----------



## Vicki (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG....worst dream come true!!! I am so glad they are home and getting the love and care they need. 
I hope the town they live in have laws against free running animals....that will seal the case against the other owner.....things happen..I just hope the other dogs roaming and packing like that is not a normal occurrence.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

So pleased they have pulled through, I hope they continue to improve 

Barbara x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Just reading this and am so glad they are doing well!

This is one of the reasons that I would never leave my Chi's unattended outside not even for the shortest time as you never know what is lurking:-(


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

So happy they pulled through, hope they continue to make progress towards a speedy recovery...I know..we have to be vigilant with the furbabies. Here it's wildlife too.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I know now that the owners of the other dogs gave the their names, phone number and physical address but never did offer to pay the vet bills. Still unsure if animal control has come out yet. 

Michelle, I think the chi's owners were sitting on their porch, it just all happened so fast. I never let mine out without me either.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

oh gosh i am so terrified of large strange dogs around dodge storys like this scare the pants off me i wish them well and hope they are not left traumatised


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh my god, that's awful. I'm sending lots of prayers and comforting thoughts!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

OMG I am so sorry for these little pups and their family. I hope they continue to get better. Prayers are on the way for them.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> Thanks everyone. I know now that the owners of the other dogs gave the their names, phone number and physical address but never did offer to pay the vet bills. Still unsure if animal control has come out yet.
> 
> Michelle, I think the chi's owners were sitting on their porch, it just all happened so fast. I never let mine out without me either.


Sorry, I just didnt picture dogs being able to scale the fence that quickly. Just goes to show that anything could happen anywhere:-(


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Yoshismom said:


> Sorry, I just didnt picture dogs being able to scale the fence that quickly. Just goes to show that anything could happen anywhere:-(


No problem. I would have said the same thing as that is how I am with my two. At the time I heard about this last night they were assuming they scaled the fence, I am sure since then they have walked the perimeter to be sure they did not come under the fence. When I was a kid we had lab that could easily leep over a 4' fence and never even touch, not sure how high their fence is or whether it is privacy fencing or chain link.

Oh, I wanted to thank everyone again for thinking about and praying for these two chis. I will keep you posted on anything I find out.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh no! Poor chi babies. We're sending positive thoughts.

Please inform the chi owners that if the owners of the other dogs don't pay the vet bills, the chi owners should file a claim against the other dog owners' homeowners insurance policy under the Comprehensive Personal Liability section. Since the other dog owners are legally liable for this incident, their homeowners policy would pay the chis' vet bills.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

We are praying for these two.we are sooo sorry.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

How terrible, I hope they are OK, poor little chi's can't even be safe in their own back yard. Please let us know how they are doing.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Hugs & Prayers coming along!!!


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Bella & Lina's Mom said:


> Oh no! Poor chi babies. We're sending positive thoughts.
> 
> Please inform the chi owners that if the owners of the other dogs don't pay the vet bills, the chi owners should file a claim against the other dog owners' homeowners insurance policy under the Comprehensive Personal Liability section. Since the other dog owners are legally liable for this incident, their homeowners policy would pay the chis' vet bills.


/\ this. Although, if they don't have insurance, they will have to take them to a small claims court or the ilk. They'd probably have to do that to get those dogs marked as dangerous... which they should do. 

I hope the little guys make it fine. This is one of my worries with my tiny dog.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

So glad to hear that they made it through the op.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

What a nightmare! I'm glad both chi's pulled through OK... and here's hoping they have an easy recovery. By any chance do you know what breed of dogs that attacked them were? That must have been so scary to witness.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

omg how sad hope they are ok and surgery goes well awwww hugs to them and their mummy


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

OMG..that is horrible. it sounds like the chi's will have a long road ahead of them. poor things. Geeeezzzzzzz..those owners better PAY!!!!! 

Lori


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Those poor babies!! I will certainly be praying for a full recovery for both of them. I hope those owners have to pay every penny of the vet bills and MORE!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Jessica said:


> What a nightmare! I'm glad both chi's pulled through OK... and here's hoping they have an easy recovery. By any chance do you know what breed of dogs that attacked them were? That must have been so scary to witness.


Do we have any news yet? I hope they are doing well. I have been thinking of the little ones all day. I am curious as to what kind of dogs did this as well.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

All my prayers go out to the babies and their owners. It's my worst nightmare.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey Guys sorry for not posting sooner but I have not heard any more. I will try getting ahold of Pam today to see if she has heard any more. She went by chi's owners home and brought the other two they have to her house for awhile to allow the Cocoa and Lady Sophie to have some time to recover. 

I did not really want to post the breed, they get a bad rap as it is but they were pits or pit mixes. Please don't make this into a breed bashing thread My sister owns two herself and they are wonderful loving dogs, I hate when the entire breed gets bashed because of their irresponsible owners. 

I will post more on Cocoa and Lady Sophie as soon as I hear and I wanted to tell all of you thank you for your well wishes for a speedy recovery and prayers for healing, they are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I was just curious... but I know plenty of pit/pit mixes that are wonderful dogs. It's all about the owner and it's quite obvious these ones had very irresponsible ones.... keep us posted!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

=) I don't mind that you asked and I know the breed has a lot of fans but it also has a lot of bashers and I really think negatives opinions on breeds should be kept to ones self as I also believe it is the owner who makes a dog what it is, or allows their dog to exhibit inappropriate behavior and does nothing to correct it.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i've only met lovely pits/pit mixes. i truly believe that every dog is good, and its the bad training or lack of training that they receive that they turn out to be an aggressive, unpredictable dog. mix that with their size, strength and speed, and you have a big problem on your hands. it's so sad what happened to those chihuahuas, i really hope they are ok.


----------



## MJ09 (Mar 10, 2009)

The owners must be a wreck..so scarey!They will be in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Just checking thread to see if there was any news 
Keeping these little ones in my thoughts.

Barbara


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I am so sorry! My heart is breaking for those two little ones. I will definately keep Cocoa and Lady Sophie in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats so awful! Im glad they are recovering, poor babies, saying a prayer for them!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I do hope they continue to heal. I have a GREAT pit that loves everyone. He is the most loving dog ever. Please keep us posted on their recovery.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Cocoa and Lady Sophie have a follow up appointment this afternoon to be sure all is going well. Unfortunately I am coming on with bad news, as Cocoa has been rushed back to the vet, he is not doing well at all. That is all the news I have for right now, waiting for Pam to let me know what the owners find out. As soon as I have an update I will be sure to post...please continue to send good thoughts and prayers to these two, they need them.

sorry but I just got a little more detail from Pam. Apparently Cocoa is very lethargic, won't do anything, including eating or drinking.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I will continue to send healing and will light a candle now to Cocoa and Sophie. Keeping their owners still in mind too.

Barbara x


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

okay, Cocoa and Sophie have both been seen by the vet. The healing is looking good, not as good as they would like but there is definite healing. Cocoa is lethagic due to the pain, his pain is so excruciating that he is not moving. They have given him a shot for the pain and changed his medication to something else. He was degloved on the back of his neck and his shoulders, so he needs to be watched closely for infection.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I can't stop thinking about these two babies. What a god awful violent thing to happen. Every positive vibe I have in me right now is going to them. We are all praying over here.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I will con. to pray for them.keep letting us know.
I love pits i would love to have one.


----------



## giff (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear they're on the road to recovery, shocking to think something so awful can happen in the blink of an eye. I hope they both make a full recovery, though I doubt they'll ever have their confidence back - poor things. And hubby tells me I'm paranoid when I won't take my eyes off mine, maybe now he'll understand why.
Thoughts & prayers winging over to them x


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

poor poor babies so sad scary too bless them i really hope they recover well


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Please god they get well!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh My I feel so bad for thesse little guys. I will be out of town for 10 days but I will be praying for their recovery.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i dont know how i missed this thread i am so sorry this has happened

but i am keeping positive thoughts for these two little ones


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

*positive healing energy*

Poor little guys.


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

omg thats so awful! i will say some prayers. 
i worry so much about that, when we go on walks ect. i always warn owners of big dogs not to get to close. i would never harm an animal but i would never let one even close to hurting my baby.

i hope they pull through!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Any updates on the little ones? I'm so hoping Coco's pain is starting to subside. I can't even imagine what those poor owners and babies are going through. I hope they are staying strong. Prayers from us.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes, any updates welcome, hope all is as well as it can be.

Barbara x


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Any updates on the poor chis?


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

sorry to leave everyone hanging....I know they went to the vet the other day but Pam had not heard what was going on with them yet. She has been really busy as she has another liter due any day now. As soon as I hear sometime I will most certainly update you all. Thank you for thinking of these two.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Traci, 

I can't help but still wonder how these poor babies and owners are doing. Have you heard any updates? Sorry to bother, I just can't stop thinking about them.


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

i can't believe i missed this thread!! i'm glad that they pulled through and are healing, even if it may be slow. i will be thinking of these two and sending lots of love their way.

xoxo
renee, mark, and jax


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

That's horrible. I couldn't imagine going through something like that with my baby. They're in my thoughts and I hope to hear good news soon! Poor pups.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this thread but my thoughts and prayers are going out to the two little chi's and their owners. What a horrible set of injuries. Poor little things.


----------

